# PCI slots ??



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Is it common for PCI slots to go bad?

Are some PCI slots reserved/dedicated to specific types of cards?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

oneokie said:


> Is it common for PCI slots to go bad?
> 
> Are some PCI slots reserved/dedicated to specific types of cards?


No, but there are different kinds of PCI slots. You have to use the right kind of device in the right kind of slot.

If you are confident that you are using the right device in the right slot, then the PCI slot might not be making connection properly. Make sure it is seated all the way. Some PCI connectors are 2-tier so they are sensitive to correct seating. If you have to hold the card down manually to make it work then you might check that the mainboard is mounted properly.

Failing all that, you might check the CMOS setup to verify if slots might be disabled.


----------



## Megahertz38 (Apr 17, 2013)

I've never known a PCI slot to go bad. Typically the card is not well seated. I have seen motherboards trashed from people trying to jam the wrong kind of card in though.


----------



## notthereyet (Nov 17, 2011)

Aside from physical damage, a PCI slot can not go bad. It's just a socket to connect a card to a controller. The controller, however, is a different story. They can and do go bad, for a variety of reasons. Some PCI cards do require a specific slot (picture below), but this is not something most consumers would ever run into. 

I used to run a dial-up ISP, and I have seen a LOT of weird things. The strangest, is lightning that comes in on a phone line, fries the internal modem, but leaves the computer itself completely unscathed.

I've also seen it destroy the modem and PCI controller, but leave everything else on the MB in working order. I've had more than one customer who had a motherboard survive 2 or 3 strikes before running out of PCI slots to put a modem in, and still everything else on the MB would work.


Here are those PCI slots that are different, but not commonly found on consumer grade motherboards.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

notthereyet said:


> I've had more than one customer who had a motherboard survive 2 or 3 strikes before running out of PCI slots to put a modem in, and still everything else on the MB would work.
> 
> 
> Here are those PCI slots that are different, but not commonly found on consumer grade motherboards.


Thank you for the information. Your description fits my situation exactly.


----------



## notthereyet (Nov 17, 2011)

If you're out of PCI slots, you might have some luck with a USB modem.

My experience, however, tells me that rural phone lines require better modems, which generally mean a hardware PCI modem, which are expensive.

Best advice I can give, is to UNPLUG the line when you're not using the Internet. While the greatest risk is during a storm, discharges can happen anytime anywhere. And in a rural environment, that means you have MILES of copper that can carry those surges.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Do the hardware modems handle surges better than the PCI or USB modems?

What search terms would I need to use to look for the hardware modems?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

oneokie said:


> Do the hardware modems handle surges better than the PCI or USB modems?


Hardware modems can also be PCI or USB. The difference is that hardware modems are pretty much self contained and independent of the operating system. So-called "Winmodems" use Windows components to function.

In general, Winmodems have fewer components, draw less power, and cost less than hardware modems.

I don't know that hardware modems handle surges any better than Winmodems, but they do seem to work better with rural phone lines because they are generally more tolerant of static. Personally, I've found Winmodems with a Lucent chipset to work as well with marginal phone lines as any, including hardware modems. Like this one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LUCENT-AGER...pt=US_Internal_Modem_Card&hash=item43b232820e

Lucent modems are a lot less expensive than hardware modems.


----------



## notthereyet (Nov 17, 2011)

Agreed, I completely forgot about those old lucent modems. They do work MUCH better than most other winmodems, and is a great starting point for rural lines. USR PCI hardware modems are hands-down the best I've seen, even on the most remote of lines on the most distressed telephone networks. I've never met a USB modem I liked, though some do seem to function well enough.

No modem can handle a lightning strike, they're all vulnerable. The components in some may handle surges a little better, but that's about the best you can hope for. Also at risk, is any other device that has a connection to the phone line and a power outlet. Anything providing a path to ground is a major risk.

If you suffer frequent damage, it would be well worth it to call your phone company and have them come out to make sure that everything from the CO to your house is properly bonded. In theory, the ground is supposed to be bonded the entire length, but that's just a theory and on older runs, it's quite common to find things a little out of whack.

Eeeeks... almost forgot. Also make sure that your electric is properly grounded and that your computer, monitor, printer, speakers, and everything else is plugged into a grounded outlet. It's well worth the investment, even if that's the only outlet in your home that gets grounded.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Any opinions on the LSI modems with the agere chipsets? (Trendnet)

I am located at the very end of the phone co. line. As to whether their line is bonded to ground is anyone's guess. The contractor that installed the phone line has a reputation for cutting any corners that can be cut. IIRC, the phone line ground at the house is a 3 foot piece of re-bar.

The house wiring is grounded properly according to the power company.


----------



## Megahertz38 (Apr 17, 2013)

In my opinion anything that Trendnet has ever made has been lackluster (I have a ton of their stuff, from ever ago). I prefer linksys & not just because of cisco. If you can get within 18,000 feet of that telco's loop, you go. Networking hardware all does the same ---- if u figure how to use it.


----------

